# Long time reader. 1st time poster.



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello brothers and sisters,

First I just want to say thank you for the many ideas and thoughts that you have helped me to explore as I began my own prepper adventure. For five years, I have pushed to grow and finally feel that I can slow down enough to reflect on what I have done. Through books, magazines, alternative journalists, groups like this, etc, I have slowly built a safety net for my family. From the bottom of my heart I want to thank you all for helping me and I would now like to return the favor by posting pieces of what I have learned through this process. As you read my posts, please understand that I would never be purposefully offensive. Please call me out on anything that may have missing angles. This constructive criticism is the only way to grow from where I am today. 

Thanks again,
CJ


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Welcome from Alaska. Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## dademoss (Aug 6, 2011)

Greetings I look forwards to your posts.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Greatings from our little corner of paradise, never be ashamed at whatever level you are in prepping, because at least you are doing something and as you go along it's a process of refining, as we well know.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

*welcome*

Glad you decided to pull up a seat and sit a spell. Looking forward to your post things have slowed down around here. Some productive threads would be a breath of fresh air IMHO.


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you for the warm welcome. I'm really sorry about the duplicate post. I wanted to start my threads under General Preparedness as my further topics are more in line with that than Survival.


----------

